# EVT-168 replacement motor



## rafaelalford (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi: I am looking for advice as to where to look for a replacement motor for my EVT-168. Either an original motor or possibly another one that will fit. I am not sure if I can replace just the motor or if it comes complete with a wheel? Thanks for any help anyone can give me. It is a 1500 watt, 48v motor. I am in the Niagara Falls area, Canada
Dec 11: Update on my post: What I need is a 10" motor (integral with the wheel).


----------



## Lulala2046 (Feb 25, 2021)

The most popular hub motor drives all were made & use in China!
they all very cheap here!
QSmotor was the leading brand


Electric Scooter Hub Motor | qs-motor.com


a 3.0kw motor was less then $150 usd
you can also check price on www.1688.com & world.taobao.com

you have 2 options
1.replace only motor
2.replace both controller & motor

depends on how much you want to spend


----------

